# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Ministerio de Agricultura inicia programa de apoyo a alpaqueros en Puno

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Puno, mar. 06 (ANDINA).-* En una ceremonia realizada en la plaza de Armas de Lampa, en Puno, el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, dio inicio al Programa de Apoyo al Productor Alpaquero, que cuenta con un fondo inicial de 25 millones de nuevos soles y beneficiará en una primera etapa a más de 25 mil familias que dependen de esta actividad productiva. 
La presencia del ministro de Agricultura en la ciudad de Lampa convocó a más de un centenar de productores alpaqueros provenientes de las distintas zonas productoras de fibra, que se perjudicaron por la drástica caída en los precios y que ahora podrán contar con recursos para reactivar su actividad con el apoyo del Ministerio de Agricultura. 
La Región Puno concentra el 55 por ciento de productores de fibra de alpaca; seguido de Cusco y Arequipa, que representan el 15 y 13 por ciento, respectivamente; mientras que el resto de la producción se encuentra diversificada en Ayacucho, Apurímac, Huancavelica, Junín, Pasco, Huánuco, Tacna y Moquegua.   
Leyton Muñoz informó que el programa de apoyo crediticio a los alpaqueros se ha implementado gracias a la creación del fondo Agroperú, que cuenta con 200 millones de soles, que serán administrados por el Banco Agropecuario - Agrobanco, como agente financiero del sector y que brindará las líneas de crédito a los productores debidamente organizados, formalizados y acreditados por sus gobiernos regionales y locales.  *Préstamos* 
El Ministerio de Agricultura informó que el  promedio de los préstamos a los pequeños productores alpaqueros es de S/. 2,000, quienes entregarán como garantía un promedio de cinco quintales de fibra.  
Asimismo, se entregarán recursos que permitirán cubrir los gastos operativos exigidos por la organización para acopio, categorización, clasificación y traslado de la fibra a almacenes autorizados, donde quedará como garantía por el préstamo realizado. 
Adicionalmente, se prevé el financiamiento para la transformación de la fibra en hilos o prendas.  
Dicho crédito se condiciona a que la organización posea una orden firme de compra, contra la cual, y previa evaluación del perfil del proyecto, Agrobanco desembolsará los recursos. 
Las líneas de financiamiento serán asignadas a un plazo máximo de ocho meses y a una tasa de interés anual de 4 por ciento, la más baja del sistema crediticio en el Perú. 
La única prenda de garantía que el Minag solicita a los productores de alpaca es la fibra, la cual será entregada a los respectivos centros de acopio, donde se categorizará y clasificará para su adecuado almacenamiento, indica una nota de prensa del Ministerio de Agricultura.  *Foto: ANDINA (Minag)*Temas similares: Artículo: Priorizarán modernización e innovación en Ministerio de Agricultura Artículo: Ministerio de Agricultura invirtió casi S/. 20 millones en proyectos de agro para Puno Alpaqueros de Puno aumentan ganancias con ventas al programa Compras a MYPErú Ministerio de Agricultura inició programa de reforestación en las zonas periféricas de la capital Papea Perú: Campaña del Ministerio de Agricultura

----------

